# Need sandpaper storage ideas



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 26, 2013)

Has anybody come up with a way to hold a few different sheets of sandpaper right at the lathe?   I'm using sandpaper that's not Velcro backed, so that's not an option 

Thinking about binder clips possibly.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jul 26, 2013)

Glue a small rare earth magnet to a binder clip and magnet to the front of the lathe bed?  

Actually I like that idea, think I'll try it :biggrin:


----------



## ChrisN (Jul 26, 2013)

I glued some clothes-pins to the wall behind my lathe.


----------



## Penultimate (Jul 26, 2013)

I keep mine in an envelope sized plastic expanding file folder. It holds from 100 to 2000 grit. It fits the 1/3 sheet w/d papers perfectly.


----------



## Ross (Jul 26, 2013)

I cut my sandpaper in small strips since I do mostly pen turning.  I picked up a storage case from Sears that has 12 bins in 4 rows of 3 bins.  Each row has a clear plastic cover which opens and can be locked open which is convenient.  The product number is 4561, I think.  It is also made in the USA!


----------



## sbwertz (Jul 26, 2013)

I dispense with the binder clip and just put a little quarter inch rare earth magnet on it to hold it to the lathe.  I mark the backs with a sharpie so I know what the grit is, since cutting it up often cuts off the grit label.


----------



## carpblaster (Jul 26, 2013)

*sandpaper*

I made a few cubby holes, took a sheet of sandpaper folded it in threes, then slide it in the cuby hole,got one slot for each size built right above the lathe


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 27, 2013)

I cut it into strips and keep them in plastic pen kit bags marked with a sharpie.  They hand on hooks mounted near the lath


----------



## Jim Burr (Jul 27, 2013)

If you want 3-4 at the lathe, I hot glued some hook velcro to the leg (Jet 1642) and to the front surface of my 1014. Keep in mind that I turn other stuff so I use 3-1/4" sanding disc with pile velcro on the back.


----------



## Scruffy (Jul 27, 2013)

*I made a box...*

with one inch wide, three inch deep compartments.  I have 11 such compartments. Each compartment is separated from others with 1/8 inch walls. I cut sand strips that fit into the compartments; from 120, 150, 180, upto 1000, 2000, 3000.  It will hold about 20 strips in each compartment. I use this box for things other than pens and turning so I have a lid, hinges, latch on it and a handle. All told the box is about 3 inches high, 3.5 inches deep and almost 14 inches long.  Weighs about 2 pounds.  I've had it for years.

I might need to build a new one to also hold MM grits.


----------



## dogcatcher (Jul 27, 2013)

I use the smaller clamps from Harbor Freight.  I buy 1" wide rolls of Klingspor sandpaper.  I tear off 3" long strips and number them on the back with a magic marker, 1 through 8.  Then clip them together with a HF clamp.  I try to keep 2 or 3 of these at the ready all of the time.  As I am sanding, I start with #1, sand, then put it on the bottom of the stack, and move through the grits until I have used all needed grits.  

I number them incase I should drop them, that way I can easily put them back in order.  Trust me number them, if you don't you will never get them on order as fast as with numbers.  I promise you will eventually drop them.


----------



## BKelley (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: sand paper storage*

Dan,
I cut my abrasive paper into strips, punch a hole in one end and put it on a note-book binder located just above the lathe where it is always handy. 

Ben


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 27, 2013)

BKelley said:


> Dan,
> I cut my abrasive paper into strips, punch a hole in one end and put it on a note-book binder located just above the lathe where it is always handy.
> 
> Ben



That's a cool repurposing.


----------



## scotirish (Jul 27, 2013)

I bought the bins from Harbor Freight and the pockets from Office Depot.  The bins hold a full sheet folded into thirds.
Ron


----------



## RMayoIII (Jul 27, 2013)

I keep a pile of assorted grits right next to my lathe, some on the floor, some on the table behind me....pretty much anywhere in the shop I have sand paper! :biggrin:Might have to use one of these great solutions I'm reading about!


----------



## Sataro (Jul 27, 2013)

Sorry I know this post is getting away from the storage end of things, but I'm seeing some great ideas & ways for me to save money. I've been buying the sanding rolls that woodcraft sells. When I first started turning about 4 1/2 years ago, the rolls where right under $20. I think Woodcraft is selling them for $24.99 now. 

I think I need to look at some of these ideas & change where I'm aquiring my sandpaper.


----------



## randyrls (Jul 27, 2013)

Dan;  I have bent paper clips into an L shape with a short leg and a  long leg. One strip of sandpaper to each clip for every grit I use.  I tried to describe it, but sometimes  a picture IS worth a thousand words.


----------



## randyrls (Jul 27, 2013)

Sataro said:


> I've been buying the sanding rolls that woodcraft sells. When I first started turning about 4 1/2 years ago, the rolls where right under $20. I think Woodcraft is selling them for $24.99 now.



I made a sandpaper "stripper".  The end blocks set the width of the strip.  I can rip out a sheet in about 2 minutes.  Remember to write the grit on each strip.


----------



## plano_harry (Jul 27, 2013)

Dan, I don't want to take the fun out of storing sandpaper :tongue:, but since I  switched to Abranet, I keep two 2x3 inch squares on my bench - 400 &  600.  I use them over and over until I swap out for a new piece.  

On the rare occasion that I need a coarser grit, I tear a strip off the old multi-grit box assortment dispenser from Rockler or Woodcraft which is on the shelf.

The reason I switched to Abranet was because it is amazingly consistent - I got tired of trying to remove that one scratch that came from the odd piece of grit on the sandpaper.

Turn back now ...:biggrin:

Harry


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 27, 2013)

randyrls said:


> I made a sandpaper "stripper".  The end blocks set the width of the strip.  I can rip out a sheet in about 2 minutes.  Remember to write the grit on each strip.
> http://www.penturners.org/photos/index.php?n=24827



Some. People screw down a hacksaw blade too to rip thin strips.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 27, 2013)

plano_harry said:


> Dan, I don't want to take the fun out of storing sandpaper :tongue:, but since I  switched to Abranet, I keep two 2x3 inch squares on my bench - 400 &  600.  I use them over and over until I swap out for a new piece.
> 
> On the rare occasion that I need a coarser grit, I tear a strip off the old multi-grit box assortment dispenser from Rockler or Woodcraft which is on the shelf.
> 
> ...



I'm going try this stuff at some point.  

I've been using the festool foam backed stuff and it is very good.


----------



## plano_harry (Jul 27, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> I'm going try this stuff at some point.
> 
> I've been using the festool foam backed stuff and it is very good.



The great thing about Abranet is that it is open mesh screen and doesn't get clogged.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 27, 2013)

plano_harry said:


> The great thing about Abranet is that it is open mesh screen and doesn't get clogged.



Yes.  That is cool.   How do you know when it's worn out?  Just stops cutting well?


----------



## walshjp17 (Jul 27, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> How do you know when it's worn out?  Just stops cutting well?



Pretty much.


----------



## jimdude (Jul 29, 2013)

I cut my Sandpaper into 1" strips of 150, 220, 320, and 400 for sanding the wood.  I then staple these 4 grades then Punch a hole in one end above the staple.  I then hang them on a nail on the wall.  After turning, I reach up grab one stack and sand the wood.  These strips are good for 6-8 turnings.


----------



## ssajn (Jul 29, 2013)

I have rolls of sandpaper hanging above my lathe. After I use a piece I lay it on the bed so my cat can knock it onto the floor when I'm not looking.


----------



## snyiper (Jul 29, 2013)

I have a wire strung above my lathe running through one leg of a small binder clips. I number the paper and clip it on the binder clip to hang there till I need it..


----------



## AlanZ (Jul 30, 2013)

If you ever switch over to Abranet, or any other hook back abrasive, you might find this little accessory handy:

Sticky Stick AAW WT Fun on Vimeo

I have one for each of my lathes, and I take one with me when I demonstrate.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 30, 2013)

AlanZ said:


> If you ever switch over to Abranet, or any other hook back abrasive, you might find this little accessory handy:
> 
> Sticky Stick AAW WT Fun on Vimeo
> 
> I have one for each of my lathes, and I take one with me when I demonstrate.



That is cool.  I didn't realize that abranet would stick to Velcro.


----------



## flyitfast (Jul 30, 2013)

Picked up a couple of these at Woodcraft, but they are available elsewhere. They work great. Hold strips for pens or small squares for other turned items.
Magnetic Paintbrush Holder - Lee Valley Tools
gordon


----------



## plano_harry (Jul 30, 2013)

That's just pure genius!  Good idea of the day



AlanZ said:


> If you ever switch over to Abranet, or any other hook back abrasive, you might find this little accessory handy:
> 
> Sticky Stick AAW WT Fun on Vimeo
> 
> I have one for each of my lathes, and I take one with me when I demonstrate.


----------

